# You playing the guarantee game or not? What is your GUAR % of your invoice?



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

My deposits are much lower than Nov-January 7th but I am driving less and also much less dead miles driving thanks to the guarantees. The pings will come to me not the other way around. This has also lead me to some sweet sleeping spots while I wait for that Regular Hours ping late in the evening. I don't go hard core on Uber Welfare on Peak since I normally can make over $35 easy for the weekend. All other times are Guarantee games. Last two weeks, I have had about 20-25% of my invoice being miscellaneous pay (guarantees). I am sure some are playing the game for all three levels and doing very well. Any 50% out there?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I had 75% of my invoice be miscellaneous pay (guarantees) one week:


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Uberhammer, where are you hiding during those many peak hours? Seems you would need to hide in one spot so I am thinking your home. When you are forced from your loveseat, do you turn it off at any time once you drop off a short ride and high tail it back to your sweet spot?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Uberhammer, where are you hiding during those many peak hours? Seems you would need to hide in one spot so I am thinking your home. When you are forced from your loveseat, do you turn it off at any time once you drop off a short ride and high tail it back to your sweet spot?


I'm at home. I go to the place in the city that produces a ton of $4 fares on Friday night. On the week that I posted, I got 18 fares in about 6 hours, and the fares averaged just about $6 each. I then turned off the app to drive home. Logged back on for the rest of peak hours Friday and for enough peak hours on Saturday to be online just under 18 hours. It's rare to get pings at my home, but does happen every now and then. So for 6 hours of driving I got paid just under $50 an hour. But I had to be online for 12 at home to make it happen.

Uber's pissed about it. Got a text this past saturday saying I've been flagged for gaming the guarantee.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber's pissed about it. Got a text this past saturday saying I've been flagged for gaming the guarantee.


Nicely done... judging by Uber's reaction it won't last long.
Bastards
No more Uber driving for me unless they raise it back up.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Just read that in the other thread. You have done nothing wrong and are providing a service for those people that live in the vicinity of your neighborhood. It isn't your fault that Uber hasn't cracked that area of boring, stay at home, humans. Maybe they are all waiting for the new and shiny non driver cars to take them to Bingo.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> ~~~Snipped~~~
> 
> Uber's pissed about it. Got a text this past saturday saying I've been flagged for gaming the guarantee.


How do they know you are bilking the system as long as you are on a corner or between 2 corners they can't tell where the next ride will come from....


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> How do they know you are bilking the system as long as you are on a corner or between 2 corners they can't tell where the next ride will come from....


Uber never fails to show how much they DESPISE drivers. If they don't like when and where I decide to go online, and that my decisions produce the payout above, then the fault lies with them. But instead of realizing the fault lies with them, when they see something they don't like they immediately point the finger at the driver for what they don't like.

It's their rules and their system. They could put an area requirement in the guarantees rules that excludes where I'm online not getting pings. Or they could disable the ability for me to go online there.

Until they do so, it's more profitable for me as an independent business owner to make the when and where to work decisions that I'm making than it is to do it the way Uber would like me to decide to do it. Why in the world would I make less profitable decisions? There's no reason, but Uber thinks I should and I'm in the wrong for not.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I had 75% of my invoice be miscellaneous pay (guarantees) one week:
> 
> View attachment 4852


I'm curious as to why your gross fares per hour ($6.18) appears to be much higher than it should be. If your gross fares were $91.85, and you were online for 17.87 hours, then your gross fares average should be $5.14 - which means your guaranteed payout should be higher, right? That's the debate I'm having with Uber right now in my email.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> But instead of realizing the fault lies with them, when they see something they don't like they immediately point the finger at the driver for what they don't like.
> 
> It's their rules and their system. They could put an area requirement in the guarantees rules that excludes where I'm online not getting pings.


I had this problem in the DC market when we used to have to opt-in for rate guarantees, $21/hr during the day and $27/hr on weekend nights. Uber figured this out and refused to pay out by making up the rules as they go, saying rides must be within this zone.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

player81 said:


> I'm curious as to why your gross fares per hour ($6.18) appears to be much higher than it should be. If your gross fares were $91.85, and you were online for 17.87 hours, then your gross fares average should be $5.14 - which means your guaranteed payout should be higher, right? That's the debate I'm having with Uber right now in my email.


Add the Safe Rider Fees to the fares before dividing by the hours online. This is how Uber is calculating our fares per hour before determining the guarantee pay.

($91.85 + $18.50) / 17.87 = $6.18

Because of how they are doing this, if you take one $18 trip in a $22 guaranteed hour, you will get $16.80 from Uber, but if you take three $6 trips in a $22 guaranteed hour, you will get $15.20 from Uber.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Add the Safe Rider Fees to the fares before dividing by the hours online. This is how Uber is calculating our fares per hour before determining the guarantee pay.
> 
> ($91.85 + $18.50) / 17.87 = $6.18
> 
> Because of how they are doing this, if you take one $18 trip in a $22 guaranteed hour, you will get $16.80 from Uber, but if you take three $6 trips in a $22 guaranteed hour, you will get $15.20 from Uber.


Wow so they're artificially hiking up our gross fares using the SRF? Thanks for helping me figure this one out.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

player81 said:


> Wow so they're artificially hiking up our gross fares using the SRF? Thanks for helping me figure this one out.


At this point drivers should just consider the SRF as part of the fare, and accept that Uber takes the first $1 of every fare and 20% of the rest.

All the spin Uber put out when they started the SRF is now completely moot.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

@UberHammer That still doesn't work for my numbers. No matter what I do I can't get the number Uber is using to pay me

EDIT: Here is a screenshot of my offpeak hours and guaranteed payment with everything else cropped out. In my area the off peak guarantee is $16/hr


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

$16 - $14.19 = $1.81
$1.81 * 7.93 = $14.3533
$14.3533 * 0.8 = $11.48

Uber paid you $11.50 because your hourly average of $14.19 probably isn't exactly $14.19. It was probably $14.1873 to result in $11.50.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> $16 - $14.19 = $1.81
> $1.81 * 7.93 = $14.3533
> $14.3533 * 0.8 = $11.48
> 
> Uber paid you $11.50 because your hourly average of $14.19 probably isn't exactly $14.19. It was probably $14.1873 to result in $11.50.


I'm asking how they got the $14.19 number.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

player81 said:


> I'm asking how they got the $14.19 number.


Based on the fares and rider fees shown in your screen shot, it should be $14.97. So it looks like you got more guarantee pay than you should have.

It's hard to do the math accurately based on just looking at a driver's invoice, because it doesn't tell you the minutes you worked that didn't qualify for guarantee pay. The 7.93 hours is all guaranteed. There could be more minutes/hours affecting the math.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Based on the fares and rider fees shown in your screen shot, it should be $14.97. So it looks like you got more guarantee pay than you should have.
> 
> It's hard to do the math accurately based on just looking at a driver's invoice, because it doesn't tell you the minutes you worked that didn't qualify for guarantee pay. The 7.93 hours is all guaranteed. There could be more minutes/hours affecting the math.


Thanks. I made sure to only start at the top of the hour this week so I can see exactly what's going on with the guarantees. Still confused. There were no dead minutes in that calculation.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> I had this problem in the DC market when we used to have to opt-in for rate guarantees, $21/hr during the day and $27/hr on weekend nights. Uber figured this out and refused to pay out by making up the rules as they go, saying rides must be within this zone.


What happens if you get fares that keep taking you out of the zone? I had this happen in Houston and I started driving back to the "correct" area each time but didn't know how that would work. I ended up beating the guarantee so never saw wharcwould happen.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

This makes me feel a bit better. At 25% , it seems, I'm about average. I guess it just looks small from my vantage point. 

And I am sure the guarantee add on is much less for drivers not on this forum... 

Hammer.... Wow!


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I had 75% of my invoice be miscellaneous pay (guarantees) one week:
> 
> View attachment 4852


what was your total milage that whole week in fares for 17 hours?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

papilovesyou said:


> what was your total milage that whole week in fares for 17 hours?


53 billable miles. About 100 total. Only did 18 trips in 6 hours for about $110 in fares. A lot of $4 fares where I drove only a mile or two total.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> 53 billable miles. About 100 total. Only did 18 trips in 6 hours for about $110 in fares. A lot of $4 fares where I drove only a mile or two total.


Very impressive!! Can't get over the fact they are pissed at you claiming "gaming the system". They game us every day of the week, phantom surges, reversed payments, guarantees with ambiguous interpretation, not paying, .... Keep up the good work!!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone have insight on this? I have a one cent misc showing in my invoice since the beginning of the week. It is tied to an amount of time because it's showing my payout at zero with a high hourly average:

Congrats, you earned $17.12 per hour during offpeak hours. Since you grossed more than $16 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment.

This is showing on my current weeks invoice. If a one second trip with a penny posted it could be used to inflate your hourly average right? Is this what everyone is seeing or do I have a fluke here? My average so far is about sixty percent of the guarantee so I'm expecting a payout come Monday for the other forty percent. Advice?

Thank you...


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

^^^ I dont the penny will make that much of a difference. I also get that when I go over the peak period.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's making enough difference to show 17 an hour, how long a period it averages out to could point to fraud.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I got this week over 30% of my paycheck in guarantees and I think they still screwed me on one of the three periods. I need to check for regular hours as that should have been possibly $50-$80 for that period. They are not showing the $.01 when you do not qualify. I guess they found out they were giving out too many of those.

EDIT: They updated statements and I improved to over 34% of my pay was from guarantees aka miscellaneous.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Messed up this past week, I stupidly tried to actually make money during the peak hours (valentines day), lost about $150 in guarantees. 
37.3% - 2/16
54.4% - 2/9 
67.2% - 2/2


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Guarantees started last Thursday here. I clocked in 15 hours and got $99 in guarantees. About 27% of my net.
Today 7 hours only $40 in guarantees. About 35% of my net. Got a huge 40 mile trip that ruined a couple hours of guarantees.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> Guarantees started last Thursday here. I clocked in 15 hours and got $99 in guarantees. About 27% of my net.
> Today 7 hours only $40 in guarantees. About 35% of my net. Got a huge 40 mile trip that ruined a couple hours of guarantees.


I think we need to have a kill switch on our cars and they miraculously break down after 6 miles. No worries for PAX as there is another Uber driver minutes away!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I've tried. Went to all areas surrounding the center of the city. I get pings everywhere and 90% of them either want to go to the tar pit of low rated pax and min fares, or they want to go to the airport. I can't escape and game the system. The one time I "sort of" gamed it, I was hanging out at a fast food restaurant with wifi, and spent half the time accepting 12min pings and calling the pax to tell them I was actually 20min away and they should cancel and request someone closer.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We played the game until they launched Select here and now there's no point because just a few Select fares thrown in with the X ones kill any chance of a guarantee, but the rates on Select make it worth driving again. Just wish we could opt out of X. The upside is that we no longer feel compelled to answer every ping to meet the 90% or stay logged on at home and risk getting a random ping at 4am (happened once and we're not in a high ping area.) If Uber is pissed about those gaming the guarantees then they should think about why it's happening. If they hadn't dropped rates that didn't need dropping and would add a tip option, all of this would be moot.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What happens if you get fares that keep taking you out of the zone? I had this happen in Houston and I started driving back to the "correct" area each time but didn't know how that would work. I ended up beating the guarantee so never saw wharcwould happen.


I'm not sure if this is the same in all markets, but in mine, the guarantee area is rather limited. We're a small city (only 120K people) with a compact downtown nightlife area, which is where Uber is currently running their guarantees on Friday and Saturday nights. From what I've observed thus far, if you have rides that take you outside of the guarantee area, you'll still have your online time count while you're on those rides outside of the defined guarantee area. I've never been docked (knock on wood) for travel outside of the guarantee area on a ride or returning from one.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

No GUAR here this week in Seattle for me... too many REALLY long trips. Had a trip from Downtown SEA to Woodenville.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry I make more by working than what the Guarantees are. So why limit earnings. If you don't want to put the mileage on your car...just don't drive for Uber.

Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $25.01 per hour during peak hours. Since you grossed more than $24 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
0.01
Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $27.58 per hour during regular hours. Since you grossed more than $18 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
0.01

So even on Monday that has not come in yet with the mileage I still am pulling in $26.83 Gross on a $18 Guarantee. And that's after expenses. ($32.00 before expenses)

So milking it is not a money maker from where I sit. But if you are looking to do the bare minimum...that's what you make.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> No GUAR here this week in Seattle for me... too many REALLY long trips. Had a trip from Downtown SEA to Woodenville.


If your guarantee is $20 and you averaged say $30 then I would think that is A OK.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Sorry I make more by working than what the Guarantees are. So why limit earnings. If you don't want to put the mileage on your car...just don't drive for Uber.
> 
> Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $25.01 per hour during peak hours. Since you grossed more than $24 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
> 0.01
> ...


So you drove around all over and had multiple people (many drunk) in your car during Peak hours and you went over the guarantee by $.01. I make the same amount and take less abuse, less miles, less wear and tear and kick back at home or sleep in a nice dark place. Your regular hours is better of course since you went 50% over guarantees. Over all for the two, getting the guarantees works out better but it is a chance and you need to keep records so you know when to stop driving and if you should go for the gusto or stay away and keep playing the game.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OCBob said:


> If your guarantee is $20 and you averaged say $30 then I would think that is A OK.


Yep, use the guarantee as a floor. If you can sit still a few hours to up your hourly average great. but at least the guarantee floor allows you to kow what the minimum will be.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I only "drove" 17 hours and collected $89 in bonus payments. Thanks for subsidizing the bonus payments? I only needed to drive 200 actual miles. Lots of short trips, and park at home or work where I hardly get pings.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

OCBob said:


> So you drove around all over and had multiple people (many drunk) in your car during Peak hours and you went over the guarantee by $.01. I make the same amount and take less abuse, less miles, less wear and tear and kick back at home or sleep in a nice dark place. Your regular hours is better of course since you went 50% over guarantees. Over all for the two, getting the guarantees works out better but it is a chance and you need to keep records so you know when to stop driving and if you should go for the gusto or stay away and keep playing the game.


I had 6 rides between 7 - 11 PM none of them drunk and if I really put the time and effort on a Friday night and stayed out when it was busy then I would have made more. Last week I did a Saturday night peek run and was at a rate of $29.58 /h. I was $22.50 /h even after expenses for what I drove.

So fact is if you play the guarantees in some areas at some times you reduce your earnings. But hey, I still have a few more times in my area to try out to find what the deal is.

Again I think the point is every area is different. People need to do their own math and make their own assumptions. If I milked the guarantees I would be selling myself short.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> I had 6 rides between 7 - 11 PM none of them drunk and if I really put the time and effort on a Friday night and stayed out when it was busy then I would have made more. Last week I did a Saturday night peek run and was at a rate of $29.58 /h. I was $22.50 /h even after expenses for what I drove.
> 
> So fact is if you play the guarantees in some areas at some times you reduce your earnings. But hey, I still have a few more times in my area to try out to find what the deal is.
> 
> Again I think the point is every area is different. People need to do their own math and make their own assumptions. If I milked the guarantees I would be selling myself short.


I admit I am selling myself short but Uber brought this on, not me. Without the guarantees, we would need to work even harder for the same pay unless you actually work harder to find where to be to make at least 50% more than the guarantees. It happens sometimes. I had a Peak time where the fare was over $180 and then the next week I worked only 4 hours but grossed $160 on 4-5 rides. Once you are in the juicy part of LA, you are not getting out unless you turn it off and use that clock hour to drive dead miles. I normally see how my Friday night goes and decide what to do for the next day.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Slipped a little and got only 34.5% of my pay in guarantees. I will post later of my miles but much better the last two weeks. The worst is barely going over the Peak hours by $2. Not easy to hide but happy that I averaged $28 so I can be happy about Uber for that one. Playing the Regular hours is where it is at because there are more drivers around but less PAX. Off Peak sucks because the riders are normally 10 minutes out or more.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The introduction of Select into our market has made gaming the guarantees pointless. The upside is that Select fares are worthwhile and we can cherry pick and not worry about acceptance rates, etc. For those on X exclusively, the guarantees are still the best bet for turning a profit.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yep, use the guarantee as a floor. If you can sit still a few hours to up your hourly average great. but at least the guarantee floor allows you to kow what the minimum will be.


You may know what the minimum payout will be, but that does not put a floor on your profits. The guarantee can push you to accept rides you wouldn't ordinarily accept, such as rides with a long distance to the pickup and at regular fares. You can also get sucked into areas where you have a hard time escaping. You might also get unlucky and have that last ride of the night end up being a trip that is away from your home base. All these things can lead to a high mileage shift, which really hurts profits under the guarantee. When it comes to profits, the "guarantee" is not really a guarantee.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> You may know what the minimum payout will be, but that does not put a floor on your profits. The guarantee can push you to accept rides you wouldn't ordinarily accept, such as rides with a long distance to the pickup and at regular fares. You can also get sucked into areas where you have a hard time escaping. You might also get unlucky and have that last ride of the night end up being a trip that is away from your home base. All these things can lead to a high mileage shift, which really hurts profits under the guarantee. When it comes to profits, the "guarantee" is not really a guarantee.


TANSTAAFL


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I got stuck in LA last week for the full day and yet I was able to work that night to get me back over the guarantee! First hour was sitting but went from near the airport to hotel near airport (about a mile away) to LA that was about $60. That is 3 hours of guarantee on 1 hour fare. I then got stuck doing many little fares until the last two with $12-$20. That got me also closer to home thankfully. How I ended up working the guarantees still with that many hours of basically averaging $23 an hour in LA is amazing. I went into overdrive with my brain and math to make sure I came out ahead.

By the way, the airport mode is still up for grabs. I used it a few times last week on riders over 15 minutes away and it didnt effect my guarantees but my weekly report seems to have my acceptance rate lower than what I had it for (95-100%). Jury still out for me and must try it when I already know I will exceed the guarantees.​


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Slipped a little and got only 34.5% of my pay in guarantees.


59.24 % were guarantees for me. Fell 6 short of my goal of 40 reg rides(hours),but exceeded my goal of 15 Peak rides with 17. But I did not drive at all on the rainy Sunday. 30 hours behind the wheel. First day in 26 days where I did not turn the App on. There were days of no driving, but almost harder sitting around hoping for no rides.
Felt good to not drive the wet Monday as well. 14 rides(out of 16) behind for the week so far, a nice start.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

You forgot a choice for '**** the guarantee, I kill it with surge'


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> You forgot a choice for '**** the guarantee, I kill it with surge'


That is never a guarantee to "Kill it with surge" just like getting screwed playing the guarantee. I tend to do both with different time periods. It aklso depends how I do on Friday night will determine how hard I try on Saturday Peak hours.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

OCBob said:


> That is never a guarantee to "Kill it with surge" just like getting screwed playing the guarantee. I tend to do both with different time periods. It aklso depends how I do on Friday night will determine how hard I try on Saturday Peak hours.


True. Even the guarantees aren't a guarantee. 
However working the surge has become lucrative


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

You left out the option: 0%, I don't play Uber games and only drive the surge but have otherwise reduced my overall amount of driving.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> You may know what the minimum payout will be, but that does not put a floor on your profits. The guarantee can push you to accept rides you wouldn't ordinarily accept, such as rides with a long distance to the pickup and at regular fares. You can also get sucked into areas where you have a hard time escaping. You might also get unlucky and have that last ride of the night end up being a trip that is away from your home base. All these things can lead to a high mileage shift, which really hurts profits under the guarantee. When it comes to profits, the "guarantee" is not really a guarantee.


Why is it that the last ride at 3:30a.m always seems to put you at the furthest point away from home?

Murphys ride share law #1.

My most recent was a 25 mile trip in the opposite direction of home, leaving me a 50 miler home to finish the night, home at 4:40a.m. Fortunately the fare was $130. which made it hurt somewhat less.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> True. Even the guarantees aren't a guarantee.
> However working the surge has become lucrative


If you're not playing the guarantee game, you are right. The only problem is there is sometimes a lot of sitting around waiting. And also a lot of working during different times of day. (Early a.m. surge, Dinner surge, Bar surge.) Get's a driver kind of spread thin on hours out there waiting.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Part of the reason I didn't bite on Uber's guarantee is that where I drive there really is no place to hide. If you are online yer gonna get pings. If you get pings, you have to take them. If you take them, you're still only going to get shit for pay and I know that the numbers are not going to pencil out, period. I don't even have to drive to know that if I run a bunch of Uber fares at current rates that A. I will probably exceed the guarantees. BUT B. My miles to dollar ratio is going to be so ridiculous that there will be no profit regardless. On their new rates when all is said and done I'd be lucky to run 70 cents a mile gross pay overall, and that prior to Uber's cut. By the time Uber get's done raping me with SRF and their cut, I'd be below the IRS mileage allowance and that is just never going to cut it with me.

So, **** Uber. I don't even drive their surge fares anymore EXCEPT once or twice a week, during the week, to keep my account active. Usually in the a.m surge. Although it's tempting to run when it's surging at 3.5-4x, Lyft is also surging, even if it's not as much. I also know I'll get both tips and a power driver bonus if I play my cards right, and therefore I chose to support the company that is treating me better, for now.

Tomorrow, everything could change. And probably will.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

This was my best ever....in Roanoke those days are just a good memory now! This was for 21 trips, the largest gross fare of the trips being $21.74, and fourteen of the fares being under $10.


----------

